# new tires! ...need help!



## bekah06 (Jan 30, 2010)

so its time for new tires. the ones that are on it now are just too dry rotted to keep going on, and i want good tires. i need suggestions. whats a good all season tire that will hold up well for me? and if you know price ranges, that'd be fantastic too.


----------



## hatred (Mar 24, 2009)

bekah06 said:


> so its time for new tires. the ones that are on it now are just too dry rotted to keep going on, and i want good tires. i need suggestions. whats a good all season tire that will hold up well for me? and if you know price ranges, that'd be fantastic too.


Where are you located? The Goodyears I have for sale are brand new. The ones I had on before these lasted for a long time and were very good tires.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Bridgestone Potenza 960AS(245-45-17 $185) is my favorite and I'm on my second set. I also have the Conti DWS($245-45-17 $130) on my other car but I'm not a hige fan of the dry weather handling.

I would stike with the Potenza, my front have over 30k miles and still have tread left and I don't rotate tires since I smoke the rears out so fast


----------



## bekah06 (Jan 30, 2010)

hatred said:


> Where are you located? The Goodyears I have for sale are brand new. The ones I had on before these lasted for a long time and were very good tires.


im in johnson city, tn. why are you selling them?



jpalamar said:


> Bridgestone Potenza 960AS(245-45-17 $185) is my favorite and I'm on my second set. I also have the Conti DWS($245-45-17 $130) on my other car but I'm not a hige fan of the dry weather handling.
> 
> I would stike with the Potenza, my front have over 30k miles and still have tread left and I don't rotate tires since I smoke the rears out so fast


never heard of potenza...the tires on the car now are bf goodwrench z rated. im pretty sure they're the original tires, thought about gettin another set of those...i just want to know im getting something that will last and will work in all seasons


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

I'd recommend Goodyear Eagle GT's or Goodyear F1 All seasons. Both of these tires will have good performance for you year round. Let us know if we can help. We guarantee the lowest delivered price.


----------



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

nitto invos bad ass tire! 245/45/17 $149 a tire
Tire Details - Discount Tire


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

bekah06 said:


> im in johnson city, tn. why are you selling them?


My ex is from Johnson City, TN


----------



## RoadDog (Mar 20, 2008)

jpalamar said:


> I don't rotate tires since I smoke the rears out so fast


Hi,
I too need new tires (and brakes & wheels). I would like to get larger tires in the rear and not burn them off so fast. I have a 06 and had strut rub issues and went to 235/45/17s all the way around. I reduced my camber to -0.1 as well. What is the largest I can fit without rubbing? What brands of tire do yall in GTO land like? Also I heard C5 brakes were a quick mod to give better stopping. Is there any trick to installing them? 
Thanks
RoadDog


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

I can't help you with your C5 brake upgrade but but when it comes to tires, it will all depend on the wheel you choose, and it's width and offset. With the right wheels 275's in the rear are very possible.


----------



## GTOVALANCHE (Oct 7, 2009)

I recommend the Nitto Invo's or the Yokohoma s-drives just my 2 cents and get them from discount tire their cheap.


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

GTOVALANCHE said:


> I recommend the Nitto Invo's or the Yokohoma s-drives just my 2 cents and get them from discount tire their cheap.


Thank you for the referral. We really appreciate it. :cheers


----------



## mjmarcum (Feb 24, 2010)

bekah06 said:


> im in johnson city, tn. why are you selling them?
> 
> 
> 
> never heard of potenza...the tires on the car now are bf goodwrench z rated. im pretty sure they're the original tires, thought about gettin another set of those...i just want to know im getting something that will last and will work in all seasons



Hey, I'm in Johnson City also!  I can also vouch for Potenzas; I've had 3 sets on different cars over the years, they've never let me down. In fact, I'm getting new wheels for the GTO in the near future, and when I do, I plan to get Potenza RE760 Sports. But those are summer tires, so not quite what you're looking for. I also can vouch for the RE960AS, I had those tires on my old SRT-4 and they were fantastic! Great grip in dry and wet, and they managed in some snow (though the SRT was fwd, so that also helped). I highly recommend the RE960 for an all-season tire; if I was in the market for one it would be my first choice. Hope this helps!


----------



## bekah06 (Jan 30, 2010)

mjmarcum said:


> Hey, I'm in Johnson City also!  I can also vouch for Potenzas; I've had 3 sets on different cars over the years, they've never let me down. In fact, I'm getting new wheels for the GTO in the near future, and when I do, I plan to get Potenza RE760 Sports. But those are summer tires, so not quite what you're looking for. I also can vouch for the RE960AS, I had those tires on my old SRT-4 and they were fantastic! Great grip in dry and wet, and they managed in some snow (though the SRT was fwd, so that also helped). I highly recommend the RE960 for an all-season tire; if I was in the market for one it would be my first choice. Hope this helps!


what color is yours? im sure ive seen you around here... pretty cool to meet someone from here  ...thanks for all the suggestions...much needed!


----------



## mjmarcum (Feb 24, 2010)

i have a yellow '05. I actually haven't had it very long, so you might not have seen it around yet, but when (IF!) the weather ever clears up around here, I'll have it out quite a bit


----------



## bekah06 (Jan 30, 2010)

mjmarcum said:


> i have a yellow '05. I actually haven't had it very long, so you might not have seen it around yet, but when (IF!) the weather ever clears up around here, I'll have it out quite a bit


i dont think ive seen it.5.7 or 6.0? i feel you though! i got mine like 3 weeks ago now, i think, hasnt been long...and its snowed EVERY week since i got it! drives me crazy! im sure if it does ever clear up we'll see eachother around...if you're anything like me it'll probly have the wheels drove off of it this summer


----------



## mjmarcum (Feb 24, 2010)

6.0, and it's itching to be driven


----------

